# groundhog sees his shadow



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

www.thehulk.com/index_flash.html


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

That was so planned it is unbelievable that they are trying to say that they didn't plan it. Why else would she have a pasty on her nipple.
I wonder what Cameron Diaz thought about her boyfriend ripping off Janet's top.

cootkiller


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Love that MTV!

Coot - Dosch introduced me to Mrs. Cootkiller this weekend at the Elks in Devils Lake. She denied your existence. :wink: You're a lucky guy to have such a tolerant wife!


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I totally agree, without her to guide me through life I would be a lost soul.

She will deny however that she is even associated with me at all. Such is the curse of being cootkiller.
Oh the pain, oh the insanity.

I did try one time to get her to login on here and she refused, she said alls she would end up doing is making fun of what I said and she didn't think that that would be healthy for our marriage.

Wish I could have been there at the Elk's on saturday but the ride back from whapeton was just too long and we didn't get home until 1:30.

cootkiller


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

That puppy sure has a nice brown nose....


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Actually it was a pierced nipple with a star around it, it wasn't even a pastey. I am no prude, and like I heard someone else say, "Under the right cicumstances, I would love to see Janet Jackson unclothed", but my God I was watching that with my 7 year old daughter and explain to her why that was done, give me a break. Absolutely the wrong time and place for it!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

coots, did you get your book for Xmas?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

closeup


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I think Janet Jackson is about the most hideous woman alive. All I see when I look at her is her brother...which is enough to make any man cringe. They must use the same plastic surgeon. uke:


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Matt are you saying you wouldn't want a piece of that chocolate pie. Nothing else use a brown bag.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I would not beat around that bush, I would fill it up!!!!!


----------

